# New applicants



## Uberous982 (Dec 21, 2016)

So I signed up online and I signed up in the greater sf Bay Area but still have yet to get a response?

How long did it take you guys from signing up to actually receive a follow up or interest email?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Mine took about 1-2 weeks but it was long time ago when my location starts the service.

Waiting for a response could take days, weeks, or even month. I, personally, think that you should not waiting. However, I heard that SF Bay area is difficult to work (anyone from SF can confirm?).

Here is what you need to do, if you already had the apps, then just sign-in using your regular Amazon account, and you will be on your merry way (follow their instruction). If you don't have the app yet, go back to Amazon Flex website (choose your area, etc) at the end it will prompt app downloading *(it is suggested you do this on your phone the one that you intended to use for delivering)*.


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

When I started the process, it took me 4 days to get the bg completed and was able to get a block on the 5th day. Blocks have been pretty easy to get, though in the past few days, i'm thinking they've been dropping at random times during the day and not the usually evening times. Still been able to pick up blocks throughout the night when I wake up and check the app to see if anybody forfeited theirs. 
There seems to be SO many new faces in the south bay warehouse, I've read that all the newbies are getting reserved blocks from another thread (i think can confirm. I was sitting in our lobby last night checking for blocks and this lady was sitting next to me that I had never seen.. clicked on offers, and she had one available, where I had been sitting there for 20 minutes just refreshing and didnt get any :/ )
When did you sign up? It seems the background check is what holds most people back..


----------



## Uberous982 (Dec 21, 2016)

I signed up again. This is what I keep getting.


----------



## Uberous982 (Dec 21, 2016)

I can't even get the damn app. I'm not worried about the background check I can't even get the damn app lol


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah no clue on iphone. When I signed up, i got a download link straight away for android, and waited a couple days until the bg check cleared up. Not sure why you're not getting a download link right away.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Android is immediate. iPhone...who knows. :|


----------



## cyclejoc (Apr 28, 2016)

Android only for now


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

It just took me two days after I signed up for my back ground check to be complete.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

One day. Downloaded the app, answered the questions, watched all those videos, did background and I got an welcome email the next day and work an hour later.


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

Depends on the city. I hear some people apply over and over and never hear back. In Pittsburgh I heard from my initial request on the website in a couple of days to apply.. finish the full app and then submitted the rest of my app in a few days. The background check took up to a couple of weeks. I say up to a couple of weeks because they never notified me it was done; I just checked the app and it said I was approved -- so if I never checked I don't know if I would have ever known!


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

pitflyer said:


> Depends on the city. I hear some people apply over and over and never hear back. In Pittsburgh I heard from my initial request on the website in a couple of days to apply.. finish the full app and then submitted the rest of my app in a few days. The background check took up to a couple of weeks. I say up to a couple of weeks because they never notified me it was done; I just checked the app and it said I was approved -- so if I never checked I don't know if I would have ever known!


Amazon Flex Support is run over in India. They're either incompetent or don't care. Never ask flex support for anything because they will give you a copy and paste reply. If you get a good warehouse, do NOT request a transfer to another one just to try it out. I requested transfer from Santa Monica to Miami just to try it out while I was visiting family. They did the transfer AFTER I came back to Santa Monica and after I explicitly told them leave me at Santa Monica.

It's been a week now and I am still getting offers from a warehouse 2500 miles on the other side of the country. I would not be surprised if their stupid and uncaring support said both cities happen to be on the sea so what's the big deal. Atlantic vs Pacific. LOL.

Amazon Flex never notifies you of anything and they take decisions on their own with out consulting with you. For a company that claims to be the mot customer centric, Flex support is the exact opposite of what they try to make us believe.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> It's been a week now and I am still getting offers from a warehouse 2500 miles on the other side of the country.


I 'lol.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Not surprisingly they just updated my region to Los Angeles just minutes ago. But shockingly they assigned me DLA4 up in Chatsworth. WTF. Miami is more appealing to me.

I just don't get Amazon Flex Support, they either are F'n careless or they are purposely F'n with me. All my requests in the past 7 days specifically mentioned UCA3. How the flying F they got DLA4 is beyond me.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Not surprisingly they just updated my region to Los Angeles just minutes ago. But shockingly they assigned me DLA4 up in Chatsworth. WTF. Miami is more appealing to me.
> 
> I just don't get Amazon Flex Support, they either are F'n careless or they are purposely F'n with me. All my requests in the past 7 days specifically mentioned UCA3. How the flying F they got DLA4 is beyond me.


Some people can't take a hint.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Amazon Flex Support is run over in India. They're either incompetent or don't care. Never ask flex support .


Incompetent and ill-informed people do NOT have a nationality they are found every where, if Amazon Flex support is run in China or Russia etc things might not be different.* You get what you pay for* .......


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

I agree Flex support is useless. I had to escalate to the executive office to get my issues resolved. I also wonder if I am now on a yellow list as I am seeing a lot less blocks than before.. could just be a coincidence but bottom line is Amazon flex is not very transparent or easy to work with if ANYTHING goes wrong.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Flex support may be useless but I would not switch warehouses at all on a temporary basis. Just asking for trouble.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

After the holidays demand has decreased.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Amazon Flex Support is run over in India. They're either incompetent or don't care. Never ask flex support for anything because they will give you a copy and paste reply. If you get a good warehouse, do NOT request a transfer to another one just to try it out. I requested transfer from Santa Monica to Miami just to try it out while I was visiting family. They did the transfer AFTER I came back to Santa Monica and after I explicitly told them leave me at Santa Monica.
> 
> It's been a week now and I am still getting offers from a warehouse 2500 miles on the other side of the country. I would not be surprised if their stupid and uncaring support said both cities happen to be on the sea so what's the big deal. Atlantic vs Pacific. LOL.
> 
> Amazon Flex never notifies you of anything and they take decisions on their own with out consulting with you. For a company that claims to be the mot customer centric, Flex support is the exact opposite of what they try to make us believe.


Hopefully they send you back to sfv.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Not surprisingly they just updated my region to Los Angeles just minutes ago. But shockingly they assigned me DLA4 up in Chatsworth. WTF. Miami is more appealing to me.
> 
> I just don't get Amazon Flex Support, they either are F'n careless or they are purposely F'n with me. All my requests in the past 7 days specifically mentioned UCA3. How the flying F they got DLA4 is beyond me.


Hahaha spoke too soon. I'm at dla4


----------



## ziggyo7 (Dec 15, 2016)

Signed up about 2 weeks ago for DFW and the app still tells me we'll get back to you when were available in your area. Know there are already drivers in my area though as my amazon and prime now packages come all the time from the drivers.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ziggyo7 said:


> Signed up about 2 weeks ago for DFW and the app still tells me we'll get back to you when were available in your area. Know there are already drivers in my area though as my amazon and prime now packages come all the time from the drivers.


Again the timing to sign up was poor. Most warehouses have way more drivers than work (the peak was cyber Monday) you will likely have to wait a while to be onboarded.


----------

